
11% case fatality rate observed in 2019 novel coronavirus cases [pdf] - mrb
https://marlin-prod.literatumonline.com/pb-assets/Lancet/pdfs/S0140673620302117.pdf
======
mrb
Officially published in The Lancet today: [https://www.thelancet.com/pb-
assets/Lancet/pdfs/S01406736203...](https://www.thelancet.com/pb-
assets/Lancet/pdfs/S0140673620302117.pdf)

Moderator: feel free to update the link to point to thelancet.com

